

Ask HN: Screencast software for demos? - void_star

Looking for screencast software for PC. What do people recommend?
======
Gormo
It's not a well-known feature, but you can actually use VLC
(<http://www.videolan.org>) for screencasting.

Go to Media > Open Capture Device > Capture Device, and select Desktop. This
will open your desktop as a video source.

Then you can either use VLC's streaming feature (Media > Streaming) or record
the desktop to a file by enabling recording controls (View > Advanced
Controls).

------
auston
<http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.asp>

------
chipmunkninja
I did a DVD training series for PHPTR and we used Snapz Pro X. Works really
well, and supports a lot of crap that perfeshunnal video people seem to
understand (I just did what I was told).

<http://ambrosiasw.com>

------
haonanzhang
[http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder_Overvie...](http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder_Overview.aspx)

Expression Encoder.

Free for BizSpark and DreamSpark users.

------
poronski
Anyone has any experience using professional screencast production services ?
More specifically, with professional narrators or voice artists.

------
nedwin
I just made one using Screenium for the video, audacity for audio and iMovie
for editing on the mac. Went pretty well, would recommend.

------
pkc
<http://www.jingproject.com/> \- Works like a charm.

------
seven
Take a look at <http://www.debugmode.com/wink/>

------
matthewcford
<http://screenr.com/>

------
figured
previous post: good comments <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=443542>

